# Merlin Agilis Questions



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a chance to buy a Merlin Agilis with Record on it for a great price. I have to actually ride it to ensure that it fits, but ourside of that it should be a go. 
When this bike came to my attention I started doing some research on it. A lot in this forum Everything I read makes sense except one thing tends to puzzle me a bit, I noticed that a size M/L comes in at about 3.1 pounds for the frame. I got that info from the Merlin site ( that is quite the site they are running there, WTF....) and when I started looking at comparable bikes from Litespeed there are some weight differences. I am not talking a 6/4 Vortex or Ghisalo to a Agilis, I am talking about a Siena to a Agilis. Again these diffences aren't gigantic but Litespeed lists the Siena at 2.68. So where is the difference coming from? I presume that they are using/used similar tube sets...no? Does anyone know if you are getting additional performance for the increased weight of the agilis?
I have been riding for 20 years and I know enough to know that this type of difference could just be the difference between claimed weights and I also know that the difference that this weight will make in my riding/racing will be nil. I do find it a bit odd at how poorly the Merlin rand has been handled....
I would appreciate the thoughts the resident experts!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

spacemanrides said:


> ........ I do find it a bit odd at how poorly the Merlin rand has been handled....


Somewhere I got the impression that Merlin has better sales/promo in Europe these days.

And I can't answer your weight question but do have a comment.

I had an Agilis (same size) for a couple of years and it was a great riding bike. Ended up buying a Magia (lighter frame Merlin) and sold the Agilis to a buddy.

Honestly the Magia isn't any "better" even though it weighs less. I'm certainly not sure the ride is any better. 

The Magia is my #1 ride currently but I have a great fondness for my old Agilis.


----------



## Stanley M. Linden (Jul 28, 2006)

I ahve an Agilis and a Solis. Many bike makers weights are wrong and tend to vary, just trust that it is a great frame. The company is not doing such a great job of promoting the brand


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

The weight difference between the Seinna and Agilis is only 190 grams, its really not much in the grand scheme of things. (about 2 Cliff Bars and a Cliff Shot) Merlin touts "size specific tubing" for the Agilis. A small difference in tubing thickness or diameter between Agilis and Sienna would easily account for a 190 gram difference. 

Just rest assure that the Agilis has a great reputation as a stiff , agile, race ready bike.


----------

